

Phuby 1.0.0 Released - there
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/360172

======
spooneybarger
I can think of all sorts of things to describe this that I don't want anyone
to google tomorrow, next week, 2 months from now or three years down the road.
Read into it from there.

